# Any recommendations on rabbit ears to be used in house?



## philmalik (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking for ideas on good set of rabbit ears to use for local reception.

It is going to go downstairs in my house (not the best I know, what that's the setup). 

The cheapo $20 set from Wal-Mart is not cutting it.

There is HD and non HD OTA channels available in my area.

thanks


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

How far are you from the towers etc?...

Have you been to antennaweb.org to see what they recommend, also you can check tvfool.com

One of the best rated indoor style antennas was the Zenith Silver Sensor, although its not made by Zenith anymore, check Solid signal.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

rabbitears / other indoor antennas may not work at all depending on your circumstances.

Besides antennaweb.org, also try www.tvfool.com for info on your "local" OTA stations.


----------

